# MTD 317E762F013 26" track drive issue



## Az350x (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello all-
I have a circa 1997 26" track drive MTD blower. I recently replaced the belts and the friction ring. When I fired it up to get ready for this weekend's big blizzard (I now live in Western NY), it would only go backwards, regardless of gear selector position.

When I opened up the bottom, I realized that the pin on the end of the selector arm won't stay inside the hole for it on the friction wheel carrier (part name? The trolley like mechanism that moves the friction wheel back and forth on the friction plate, I guess).

Anyway, the hole in the carrier for the pin isn't round, and is a bit bigger than the pin on the end of the bracket. Did I lose an insert or something? I can't seem to find a parts diagram online that shows enough detail, so I'm kind of at a loss. Of course, before I disassembled it, I never had a problem with it. Doh!

Thanks for any feedback/suggestions!


----------

